# برنامج لقراءة الاحداثيات بـ N,eيعمل مع الاتوكاد مباشرة



## موالي (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا برنامج احاثيات النقاط فقط اعمل له نسخ ولصق على سطح المكتب 
افتح البرنامج سيظهر لك مربع حوار اضغط على اختار النقطه ومن ثم اذهب الي النقطه المراد معرفة احداثياتها على الرسم واختارها . سهل جداً ومفيدجداًجداً

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## shrek (18 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل والرد بعد التجربة


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (18 يناير 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## مهندسة سين (21 يناير 2008)

برنامج جميل 
هل يمكننا ايجاد الإحداثيات بخطوط الطول والعرض lat / long
افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## موالي (21 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز
هو فقط يتعامل مع الاتوكاد ويضع النقاط على الرسم 

مع الشكر


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذة الاعمال الجميلة رمضانعبدالمرضى


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك خيراً


----------



## اسامة بدوي (5 فبراير 2008)

*شكر*



shrek قال:


> جاري التحميل والرد بعد التجربة


نتمنى ان يعم الخير للجميع



:77: :77: :77: 
:77: :77: 
:67:


----------



## القعيش (5 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر مجهود طيب


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدلبده (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفازع (28 فبراير 2008)

يأخوى مشكور


----------



## shrek (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## A2008D (4 مارس 2008)

استفسار ؟ ماذا تفرق عن الاداة Inquiry في برنامج الاوتكاد


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله حير موضوع يستحق القراءة


----------



## حنان قنديل (12 مارس 2009)

*احدثيات قطعة ارض على الاتوكاد*

مشكور اخي 
لكن اود اسئل هل هناك امر او طريقة في برنامج الاتوكاد لاظهار احاثيات اي قطعة ارض مرسومة مرة واحدة كذلك اظهار المسافات بين النقاط 
وشكرا


----------



## abdolkadr (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وهناك ليسبات كثيرة جدا مشابهة له تضع الاحداثيات اما على الرسم لكل نقطة لوحدها او على الرسم 
تجمع النقاط في جدول واحد او في ملف خارجي وقد تكون xy ---xyz---en---enz


----------



## محمدالشبروي (12 مارس 2009)

شكرااخي الكريم علي البرنامج


----------



## mahmoud khalid (13 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## المساح10 (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على البرنامج


----------



## هانى عامر (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل والتجريب


----------



## هانى عامر (15 مارس 2009)

يااخى ماذا يفرق هذا البرنامج عن امر id فى الاوتوكاد


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 مارس 2009)

الاخ موالي ادامه الله

اخي انني ابحث عن مثل هذا التطبيق لاستخدام ال Visual Bisic في الاوتوكاد واللاند فساكون مشكورا جدا اذا زودتني بالكودات التي استعملتها في برنامج قراءة الاحداثيات ولك الشكر سلفا واني في انتظار ان توصل لي الفكرة وساعمها على الاعضاء اذا نجحت في تصميمها زشكرا ثانية

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## صدام حاتم ابراهيم (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا برنامج جميل ومفيد


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير موضوع جميل بجد مشكور حبيبى والله


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي موالي

اخي اريد منك ان تبعث لي هذا الكود مئي وليس على صيغة exe لانني بحاجة الى هذا الكود جدا لكي اعمل برنامج يعطي جميع المعلومات للنقطة من خلال ال data base sheet وانني في انتظار الد اذا كان بالامكان وشكرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (22 مارس 2009)

رسالة عاجلة اى الاخ موالي ادامة الله

اخي موالي
لقد عرضت برنامج ممتاز باسم ( برنامج لقراءة الاحداثيات بـ N,eيعمل مع الاتوكاد مباشرة ) وهو بالفعل برنامج ممتاز.

اريد من حضرتكم الكود لهذا البرنامج ان يكون مرئي وليس على صيغة EXE وذلك لاستخدامه في برنامج Data Base للاند عن طريق Visual Basic وساكون شاكرا لك


----------



## BADR SAID (22 مارس 2009)

جزيت خيرا و نتمنى الكثير من ذلك العمل الجيد


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (22 مارس 2009)

*رسالة عاجلة الى الاخ موالي*

ارجو من الاخ موالي تزويدي ب code برنامج لقراءة الاحداثيات بـ N,eيعمل مع الاتوكاد مباشرة
وان يكون مرئي وليس على شكل exe وشكرا


----------



## saidou_topo (24 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (3 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجازاك خيراً*​


----------



## MOAIYED (3 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (10 مارس 2011)

مجهود مشكور:30:


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العسيلاتى (23 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور مك مشتووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (28 أبريل 2013)

الله يوفقكك الى مافية الخير للناس ....أعانك الله وذادك من فضله وعلمه


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## adel hilal (6 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

